# Throat hit from hell



## Normz (6/3/17)

hey guys. I'm really new to DIY(2nd month) and I have a question...

How do I get rid of the terrible throat hit from some concentrates? And how do I know which will give that hit?

I mix 3mg nic, erring on the side of less nic, never over, always about 0.5ml under what the recipe calls for, and max vg(nic is also by based) However, my chocolate donut(cap chocolate glazed doughnut, single flavor, 6%) and watermelon punch(watermelon candy, raspberry sweet and sweet lychee) both have a throat hit that takes my breath away, even after diluting the donut by about 50% with Vg. It is also only these 2 and none of my other mixes, although the only concentrate used in more than one of my mixes is the lychee, all others were experiments. They taste good, but I really can't vape them with a throat hit that would make @Silver proud

Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (6/3/17)

I have no idea about the concentrates but I can tell you that my son battled with the throat hit at 3mg nic (he was about a 20/day smoker). I dropped his juice down to 1.5mg and he has been a happy camper since.
Some other guys might have something to say about the concentrates but that has been my experience with the nic.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Normz (6/3/17)

I generally vape 3mg and never really had a problem, one or 2 harsh ones(wild side- harlequin was the pits for me), but for the most part it's been fine. Thinking about it now the worst 2 even at 3mg were harlequin( watermelon ) and Debbie does donuts( chocolate donut)


----------



## GregF (6/3/17)

I have seen a few guys here complaining about the donuts flavor giving them a hard time, but again I mostly vape tobacco profiles so cant help you there. Maybe @Andre or @method1 or the likes could help you out better.


----------



## Normz (6/3/17)

Thanks @GregF , hopefully I can sort this out, coz the flavor is really good


----------



## daniel craig (6/3/17)

@method1 Does something special with DDD. It cannot be compared to Bronuts as they are very different. I can confirm that DDD is extremely smooth at 3mg but Bronuts on the other hand is something else at 3mg. It has been noted that Capellas Chocolate Glazed Donut is very inconsistent and some users have had problems with it being harsh whilst some have had great experience with it.

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/3/17)

Watermelon candy is another culprit that has massive throat hit. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Normz (6/3/17)

Yeah I found my first DDD was great, but at higher wattage I struggled where I wouldn't with other flavours. I am using cap chocolate glazed doughnut, I will edit my original post. That may be the issue I'm having


----------



## Normz (6/3/17)

So there are my 2 culprits, too bad, coz they really good :'(


----------



## daniel craig (6/3/17)

@Normz I had the same experience as you. However at 0mg they are fine but then again I need the Nic 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Normz (6/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Normz I had the same experience as you. However at 0mg they are fine but then again I need the Nic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Exactly. Maybe just for trick juices in a fun and obnoxious build for standing at the twisp kiosk blowing huuuuge clouds XD

Edit, coz I still dunno how to post emojis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/3/17)

Some concentrates have really bad throat hit. Peach is a major culprit. Choc Glazed Doughnut is also bad. It could also be a bad batch of nic. I can't offer anything as I've never had harsh nic, never get pepper from TFA VBIC or White Choc, never get throat hit from Bronuts or anything else. I'm one of the lucky ones with a corrugated iron palate, nothing in vaping bothers me.

Before using a concentrate, it might be an idea to check out the review here. Most reviewers give an indication of the throat hit and you can be forewarned to stay away from the worst ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (6/3/17)

Can't be the nic, my other mixes are fine, it's just these 2. How I would kill for your throat of steel  must be the concentrates, I'll just dilute them to the bare minimum now. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## RichJB (6/3/17)

Ah, in that case I'd just avoid those flavours. It's an occupational hazard in vaping, even experienced mixers like Cokecan and skiddlz avoid certain flavours because they just can't stand the "razors in the throat" sensation. You can also try adding creams like Bavarian Cream which can sometimes reduce the harshness. I've heard that a teeny amount of FA MTS Vape Wizard can also help to cut harsh edges. But once a flavour bugs you, it will always be in the back of your mind, so probably best to just avoid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PSySpin (6/3/17)

@Normz in my experience I have found that watermelon has this nasty tendency to give a harsh throat hit, maybe try a lower percentage in your mix.


----------



## Christos (6/3/17)

Normz said:


> hey guys. I'm really new to DIY(2nd month) and I have a question...
> 
> How do I get rid of the terrible throat hit from some concentrates? And how do I know which will give that hit?
> 
> ...


You could try using TFA smooth or TFA Marshmallow to smooth things out.
I find those concentrates make your juice less throaty and fuller.

I have also been out of the diy game for over a year but that used to work for me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/17)

Maybe you are more sensitive to those flavours @Normz 
I agree with what @RichJB said. I have also noticed that some juices have much more potent throat hit for me even though they have the same nic strength. 
Maybe try lowering the nic to compensate - now you have me ontrigued about these flavours - hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (7/3/17)

I'll bring a batch of the watermelon to the vapemeet for you @Silver ;P


----------



## SAVaper (7/3/17)

I have the same problem with Bronuts. Just can't vape it. I have resigned myself to the fact that I happily buy Debbie Does Donuts for that particular flavour.
Buy the way, anyone interested in the flavour concentrates for Bronuts, send me a PM. I have open and sealed bottles that I will not be using.


----------



## Caveman (7/3/17)

White Peach and Lime Tahiti Cold Pressed by FlavorArt does the same to me (there are a few more but I can't think of them off the top of my head), feels like I am vaping barbed wire. CAP Choc Glazed Donut doesn't give me any issues, apart from the meh taste hehe. Some of us are just more sensitive to certain flavors.


----------



## gdigitel (7/3/17)

Don't give up on those concentrates though. When I first mixed a batch of bronuts it gave me nonuts with its harsh throat hit. A short while ago I tried again and viola, I can appreciate it now. It could be that your lungs are just not ready for it yet or that your olfactory receptors have not reset enough yet. I actually first noticed that I could handle bronuts again when I had a cold - some sinus shorted something to work again it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (7/3/17)

So it seems like it's batch dependent.
Check the comments around this flavour in the "Calling All DIYers" thread here


----------



## Caveman (7/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> Don't give up on those concentrates though. When I first mixed a batch of bronuts it gave me nonuts with its harsh throat hit. A short while ago I tried again and viola, I can appreciate it now. It could be that your lungs are just not ready for it yet or that your olfactory receptors have not reset enough yet. I actually first noticed that I could handle bronuts again when I had a cold - some sinus shorted something to work again it seems.


Could olfactory receptors actually interpret something as being harsh?


----------



## gdigitel (7/3/17)

Caveman said:


> Could olfactory receptors actually interpret something as being harsh?


Probably not harsh, but I definitely noticed a difference as far as taste too. Initially anything with any chocolate flavour tasted metallic to me, now not. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (7/3/17)

I've had Issues with this in the past and have figured out that it was due to my Nic ... I used to have it standing on a bookshelf but a friend suggested I keep it in the fridge and since its being kept in a fridge now I've never mixed Nic into juice and had the harshness (I'm talking vaping Chilly throat hit)


----------



## RichJB (7/3/17)

There seems to be quite a lot of chemistry happening in juice-mixing/steeping which is not fully understood yet. I guess that's fair, science doesn't have a huge knowledge database on liquids which are vaporised and then inhaled. Even the diversity of opinion on what we taste in vapour flavourings defies belief at times. Hopefully we can find answers to these things and steps can be taken to reduce harshness, off-flavours, throat hit, pepper, etc.


----------



## Andre (7/3/17)

Yip, as @RichJB suggested - try between 0.3 and 0.5 % of FA MTS Vape Wizard.


----------



## Normz (7/3/17)

Thanks for all the comments and help guys, I'll try to make it work and keep you guys posted. The marshmallow and vape wizard sound like great ideas, if that doesn't work, I'll put these on the shelf for a while


----------



## zandernwn (7/3/17)

You can also increase the vg to max. That helps a bit too.

Is it just some flavors or all. If its all it may very well be a bad batch of nic. 

Somtimes some concentrates become less harsh after a proper steep where as other like choc glazed doughnuts becomes harsher. 

Certain concentrates just are naturally harsh and there isnt much you can do about it. Citrus, gummi candies, doughnuts, peach... those are all big culprits.

Tfa smooth and vape wizzard may smooth out the harshness a bit bit there is a trade off in flavor. Almost to a point where I would encourage you to rather try other flavors.

You can also look at reducing you nic a bit too, lowering the nic and the pg content will at least help a little to reduce it.

But dont write it off. I used to get terrible thraot from juict peach and didnt mix with it for quite some time. I am back on it now and I have almost no issue vaping it.


Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Normz (7/3/17)

zandernwn said:


> You can also increase the vg to max. That helps a bit too.
> 
> Is it just some flavors or all. If its all it may very well be a bad batch of nic.
> 
> ...


It's only those 2 mixes, both at 3mg. All my other mixes are fine(just tryna get my head around pineapple , it's stronger than I thought), but almost no throat hit on my others. The one with watermelon candy and the one with choc glazed donut are the only harsh ones, and it's all max vg. I'll let the watermelon steep a bit more, as for the donuts...meh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (7/3/17)

I don't know how I'm going to finish my CGD. I don't like Bronuts enough to make it again and CGD is a coil killer that isn't used in much else. I don't get razor throat from it but it's far from being a good or versatile concentrate imo. I might use it in milk or something. Ditto with my Choc Fudge Brownie. Oh well, they seemed like good ideas at the time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Normz (7/3/17)

Yeah I got cgd coz I wanted to try it with vanilla custard, banana cream and peanut butter. Sounded real good, and it really did take my breath away...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (7/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> Probably not harsh, but I definitely noticed a difference as far as taste too. Initially anything with any chocolate flavour tasted metallic to me, now not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


For sure it would affect taste. I was hoping you would provide some sort of evidence supporting olfactory being able to determine harshness, would help us all solve this phenomenon


----------

